# looking at a Nespresso Inissia Coffee Machine & Aeroccino [KRUPS or MAGIMIX]



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

My wife and I love coffee, especially flat whites but we are both students and will leave the UK in 2 years.

Around a year ago we bought De'Longhi ec330 and had a terrible experience. We went through 3 of them before giving up.

They simply wouldn't last. We just came from visiting friends in Spain and having a coffee after every meal was really nice.

All of our friends were using Nespresso pods and the coffee was consistently good and so convenient.

My wife and I are looking at the Inissia models with the Aeroccino and I'm a bit confused.

KRUPS and MAGIMIX seem to make identical models save for the color. Is their any difference.

I tried asking at Curry's today but I they could do was look at it and state the obvious.

I know that these are not for the purists but I figured this is still the best place to ask.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Someone may be able to help via their own knowledge...not me though!

However, I purchased the Inissia with Areoccino for my student daughter at Xmas.

I went to John Lewis to purchase it, they are very knowledgable and have lots of different machines. Maybe try them?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Magimix, I was lead to believe are 'possibly' better built.


----------



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation of John Lewis, I will give them a try.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Occasionally at the weekends John Lewis have a sales rep from Nespresso on a stand in some of their stores doing demonstrations and answering questions. Might be worth contacting John Lewis to check on which dates they'll be running these?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to produce the training materials for the demo staff. They don't go into whether Krups or Magimix is better (and I suspect they're equal as the tech is pretty much handed to the manufacturer under licence AFAIK). If it was me I'd get the cheapest or smallest machine (coffee is identical out of all machines) and the Aeroccino frother separately (unless the Citiz+Milk works out cheaper).

The demo staff are trained to be 'knowledgeable' about coffee (even milk chemistry) and will demo the different machines and give you coffee to try. They are also well trained sales staff who know how to knock down your objections and close the sale. But if you're intending to buy anyway - get them to talk you through it all and then remember that all the machines make identical coffee so pick the one you like the look or price of. It's better than most of the other systems.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a krups and a magimix Pixie ...... they are identical in feel and construction, so buy the one you prefer on looks. ... as the pixie goes, I prefer the krups for its looks and colour


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Put the money down and step away from the capsule machine. No one needs to get hurt here


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha ha!


----------



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

We like a variety of coffees, going out for a flat white, a pour over at home but the capsule coffees are so convenient and I've heard that you can bring the capsules in to be recycled.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You used to be able to get them collected (the capsules) for recycling, if you ordered from the nespresso website then you could also arrange collection of them (when you first order they'll send you recycling bags for free to put the capsules into) and then next order you could arrange a collection and more bags if needed etc.. I imagine they still do that.


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

I have got one of these.....

http://www.go-electrical.co.uk/magimix-11330-nespresso-maestria-coffee-maker-cream.html?gclid=CjwKEAiAws20BRCs-P-ssLbSlg4SJABbVcDpoGj62isQXDjCbJD2EBy6HtPMYuLuJilNbvcdmPMI9BoCXbnw_wcB

It is the Magimix, it's very well made... I have had it about a year now, no problems at all.... even steams milk quite well.. and can adjust the amount of water that is pumped through the capsule... Good for wifey to use..


----------



## coffee_q (Jan 15, 2016)

I was told by a Nespresso sales rep that the machines are identical - the reason they are produced by different manufacturers is for marketing purposes. Some people prefer (or believe in) Magimix products vs KRUPS (or other manufacturers) and vice versa. By partnering with both Nespresso was able to capture both manufacturers' loyal customers


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmm capsules, I appreciate the speed and convenience, but I'm tight so 30p a capsule would based on say, 3 coffees each per day over 2 years £1314.00, now that's a great excuse to buy a half decent espresso machine and grinder.

The bit that annoys me about "systems" they are usually closed markets where the initial machine cost is low but the long haul is expensive, same as printers, I also think that the idea of drinking a limited range of coffee without the freedom to wander between a wide range of taste experiences for me a no no, having said this when I have been given a capsule coffee it was better than the jar coffee -Shudders.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hmmm capsules, I appreciate the speed and convenience, but I'm tight so 30p a capsule would based on say, 3 coffees each per day over 2 years £1314.00, now that's a great excuse to buy a half decent espresso machine and grinder.
> 
> The bit that annoys me about "systems" they are usually closed markets where the initial machine cost is low but the long haul is expensive, same as printers, I also think that the idea of drinking a limited range of coffee without the freedom to wander between a wide range of taste experiences for me a no no, having said this when I have been given a capsule coffee it was better than the jar coffee -Shudders.


30p in real terms is a good deal, when I consider what I have spent on L1, 2 OD grinders ( and their predecessors) Brazen, hand grinders, tampers, tamper mats, beans.... You get the picture

Great fun though!

Ps nearly forgot, sink shots


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

30p is relatively a good deal ... Let's say you buy a £6 250g coffee from a roaster ... You get 14 doubles out of that at 40p a double ... And a couple will be non drinkable when you dial in the grinder or just screw up.

so ultimately over the 2 year Period in coffee price terms it isn't that much difference, the only difference is quality and variation

back to price though, any small saving you make over 2 years drinking beans is completely wiped out by coffee accessories


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree about the 'per cup' price of a 30p pod costing almost the same as the real deal, but a capsule contains maybe 7g tops and fresh coffee we're usually using at least twice that (18g for me).

But price is not what it's about here - if you want a shot of espresso at the push of a button it would be completely inappropriate to recommend a traditional setup - there's no way a Nespresso machine can make as good coffee, but there's no way a proper grinder and machine setup can offer the same ease, speed and convenience - not even a bean to cup would.

Want ok coffee at a push of a button and don't mind being tied in to a single source of coffee - Nespresso has you covered.

Want to make great espresso from any beans you want, explore the different regions, roasters (or even roast your own?), try your hand at latte art? - great - join the forum, spend a lot of money on kit, become obsessed, spend ages learning how to do it, accept that it doesn't go right sometimes, and get used to waiting ages for your machine to warm up! The step up from Nespresso is a big one and not for everyone.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> don't mind being tied in to a single source of coffee -


not really sure what you mean here. .... you not really tied in, when several companies sell nespresso compatible pods and all are available in supermarkets and online (a few listed below) .. Even PG Tips to Tea pods that are compatable .. does your R58 have a tea basket as standard ? or are you tied in to coffee ?









Cafepod

Carte Noire

Bellarom

Cru Kafe

Dualit

fine Coffee club

Big cup Little cup

Caffesso

Cafetutto

Gourmesso

Cafe Alfiello

Taylors

Viaggio

Caldissima

Podista

Smart Coffee

caffe impresso

nespressor

I think Hasbean are a little late to market









All that said, Since restoring a La Pavoni Europiccola with a 7 minute, switch on, to espresso sat in another room .... I haven't touched the Nespresso machine, Froggy is dropping in in a couple of weeks time, I might make him drink one


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey I never realised there were so many 'compatibles' (obviously they didn't tell us about that! )

Yeah I'm definitely tied into 'coffee' with my setup. It won't make tea, chai latte, hot chocolate or Oreo cookie flavoured drinks. What a waste of a grand and a half! I missed a trick there - let's see what a Tassimo setup costs ?

PS I like the name "big cup little cup" do they come in a "cardboard box"? ?

Do "Rave" sell these? Aciiiii-eeeed! ☺


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's a long list of compatibles. But is there any real difference in the roast levels? Is there any choice if you prefer medium or lighter roasts?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I agree about the 'per cup' price of a 30p pod costing almost the same as the real deal, but a capsule contains maybe 7g tops and fresh coffee we're usually using at least twice that (18g for me).


Perhaps the ability of the cheap pod machines to easily make a single shot could be seen to be an advantage over costly prosumer machines which seemingly struggle to make singles?

That is of course if you like singles.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good point. But a single is one sip. Cure? Drink more coffee - yay!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Beans should be cherished and enjoyed not over processed abused and wrapped in plastic with 2 years shelf life!!

Free Arabica and Robusta from supermarket slavery NOW

(were watching you Nescafe) !

This public information address was brought to you by CLIF -Coffee Liberation Information Front


----------



## forzamb (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a pod machine purely for the convenience. I'm aware it'll never make as nice a cup of coffee as with a proper machine. For me though, I don't drink enough to justify the cost of a proper setup. I live on my own and make 3 or 4 drinks a day at most. A cappuccino in a morning and a then usually straight espresso throughout the rest of the day/night.

I learnt a long time ago that to make proper espresso at home is both expensive and messy. If I want a change and use freshly roasted beans then I've still got my moka pot.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Free Arabica and Robusta from supermarket slavery NOW


In many ways, the humble pod is freeing coffee beans from a life of Instant coffee


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Beans should be cherished and enjoyed not over processed abused and wrapped in plastic with 2 years shelf life!!
> 
> Free Arabica and Robusta from supermarket slavery NOW
> 
> ...


Haha!


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I had two espressos from a Magimix pod machine in customer's house last week and have to say that the espressos were excellent, the customer in question is Italian.


----------



## ironypirate (Jan 26, 2016)

I bought a Nespresso Inissia (Magimix) from Amazon during their post-Christmas sale. I wanted it for convenience, as well as the fact that my chosen mail-order coffee supplier just had a Kickstarter campaign for coffee pods that I'm keen to try out. I too was confused by the difference between Magimix and Krups and as there was no difference in cost, simply went with Magimix in the end. So far I've been fairly satisfied with it. I'm not big on pod coffee and some of the flavours that I got for free as part of the package were... interesting... but in terms of convenience and a quick hit it's ticked the box.


----------

